# The Apprentice



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 14, 2014)

Any other fans ?

One of my guilty pleasures - great telly 

Looking forward to seeing a new lot of weird and wonderful wannabes tonight when the new series starts


----------



## Fyldewhite (Oct 14, 2014)

Yep, guilty as charged.....I've set the Sky+


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 14, 2014)

My favourite Alan Sugar Line???

"When you came here four weeks ago, I thought you were going to be the anchor man. Well mate, you've gone from anchor to w@nker. You're fired"
Still makes me chuckle four years on.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 14, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			My favourite Alan Sugar Line???

"When you came here four weeks ago, I thought you were going to be the anchor man. Well mate, you've gone from anchor to w@nker. You're fired"
Still makes me chuckle four years on.


Click to expand...

Think that was about Ben 

He does produce some classic lines


----------



## Break90 (Oct 14, 2014)

I really enjoyed the first couple of series, but in my opinion it went downhill pretty fast. Haven't watched for a few years now, got bored of the ego's to be honest.

last time I watched it it was full of people who seemed to want to just be on the telly, rather than wanting to work for/with Alan sugar


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 14, 2014)

I'll be watching


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 14, 2014)

Yeah, watched the last couple of seasons.  It great viewing, mainly to laugh at the brain donors.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 14, 2014)

Love it wouldn't miss it for the world.
I have watched every episode from the start.
Karen Brady gets sexier every year.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 14, 2014)

I do watch it more than I ever want to. It never fails to amaze me how many first rate plonkers think they can sell!


----------



## drdel (Oct 14, 2014)

You do realise this is about as close to reality as Mickey Mouse and Goofy - its an entertainment show first and, a very close second, a PR vehicle for Sugar.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 14, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I do watch it more than I ever want to. It never fails to amaze me how many first rate plonkers think they can sell!
		
Click to expand...

Isnt Smiffy a salesman:ears:


----------



## chrisd (Oct 14, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Isnt Smiffy a salesman:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Well .......... !

It's not quite how I'd have put it!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 14, 2014)

drdel said:



			You do realise this is about as close to reality as Mickey Mouse and Goofy - its an entertainment show first and, a very close second, a PR vehicle for Sugar.
		
Click to expand...

Don't really care what label is attached to it 

It's an enjoyable watch for me


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 14, 2014)

It's on par with Big Brother


----------



## Vikingman (Oct 14, 2014)

Love it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 14, 2014)

I've recorded it and will no doubt catch it at some point. Not sure I'm that bothered overall but the first few are usually entertaining


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 14, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Any other fans ?

One of my guilty pleasures - great telly 

Looking forward to seeing a new lot of weird and wonderful wannabes tonight when the new series starts
		
Click to expand...

Love the show! How some get on there is beyond me. But usually 'bags the brand' excluded the final few will be decent.


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm a fan. It's just started, it's been on for 30 seconds and already I want to punch my TV. Brilliant!


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 14, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			My favourite Alan Sugar Line???

"When you came here four weeks ago, I thought you were going to be the anchor man. Well mate, you've gone from anchor to w@nker. You're fired"
Still makes me chuckle four years on.


Click to expand...

watched the preview last night. 
"Are you a good Jewish boy"
"well......."
"come on, yes or no? We could always pull your trousers down to find out"!


----------



## sev112 (Oct 14, 2014)

I just cannot watch it, it makes me I'll to watch alpha males and alpha females competing against each other.   We should have a version for beta males and females instead


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 14, 2014)

Good start to the series 

Some proper characters


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 15, 2014)

Don't watch it, can't bear the contestants or the judges. Out of interest, genuine question as I have only ever seen clips and the last couple of minutes as I turn over waiting for the news to start, has there ever been a contestant on there that is not an absolute grade A plonker? I don't think I would ever employ one of them.


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 15, 2014)

What a great start, I was expecting a bit of cringing but I don't think I've ever laughed so much whilst watching the TV through the gaps in my fingers. Some absolutely classic lines and awful behaviour. That Sarah ("I'm the project manager") was utterly hopeless and it's only because of other teams t-shirt error that she's still in it.



			
				Lord Tyrion said:
			
		


			Out of interest, genuine question as I have only ever seen clips and the last couple of minutes as I turn over waiting for the news to start, has there ever been a contestant on there that is not an absolute grade A plonker? I don't think I would ever employ one of them.
		
Click to expand...

There have been a few decent people on it but it's fundamentally competitive entertainment so it encourages some  out-of-character behaviour in people. I've found some people to be unbearable early on in a series but they then go on to do well in challenges set and they've turned my feelings around. However, despite the setup, the show is primarily entertainment and the producers clearly aim to ensure there's a good mix of viable and ridiculous people in it. Creating conflict and drama is what they're after first and foremost. That's why it's entertaining.

I know some very smart people who would like to give The Apprentice a go as a test of their own character and nouse, not because they're after the money, just because it would be a challenge.


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 15, 2014)

Has to be one of the worst programs on TV, only bit I've seen are the preview clips with some bloke decreeing "I am the alpha male", no pal, you're a knob. He'll probably be just another argumentative pillock who'll attempt to shout louder than the rest, then stamp his feet and sulk when he does not get his own way, then blame the rest of the team for his own short comings.


----------



## jp5 (Oct 15, 2014)

Used to enjoy this but now on a par with Big Brother unfortunately.


----------



## gripitripit (Oct 15, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Good start to the series 

Some proper characters
		
Click to expand...

The PM on the girls team needs a good kick...What a cow...Love it. Always end up shouting at the telly..!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 15, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			Has to be one of the worst programs on TV, only bit I've seen are the preview clips with some bloke decreeing "I am the alpha male", no pal, you're a knob. He'll probably be just another argumentative pillock who'll attempt to shout louder than the rest, then stamp his feet and sulk when he does not get his own way, then blame the rest of the team for his own short comings.
		
Click to expand...

Oh spot on mate -   this show has 14 ghastly oiks and two possible people that the Sid James-lookalike in his raised chair might possibly employ for his failing companies.


----------



## Slicer30 (Oct 15, 2014)

I like the new Twist - 20 contestants, but still only 12 weeks in the show.

so the boardroom will interesting as Big Al could fire all 3 if he wanted.

Wasn't sure he made the right choice with Chiles, then it cut to Chiles on his way to the Taxi and he said " I stick by all my decisions".  At that point I agreed he was the right man for the chop, even after being fired he wouldnt admit it was a mistake to not go for the T-shirts.  Who would want to work with some who is never wrong?


----------



## BrizoH71 (Oct 15, 2014)

I loved the whole 'It was Steve's fault' for making an arse of the task, then when given the boardroom choice, Steve isn't nominated... surely if he was at fault, he should have been the boardroom? PM can't even get that right... 

I'd also fire the guy who was wearing the white brothel-sneakers and without socks...


----------



## vkurup (Oct 15, 2014)

The sad bit is that people think that all business folks are like this.. lets not forget it is an entertainment show based in a business situation..  Lord Sugar does have some classic lines.  Karen is good but I do miss Margret.    

Someone from my office was on the show in the 2nd or 3rd season.  lot of rah-rah in the office about it, but she was fired in the 2nd round or something... not sure what happened to her after that.

The only thing funnier than the show is the follow up on BBC2 with Dara O..


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 15, 2014)

One thing that always happens is that the girls always end up with more left than the boys and end up sending a few over to their side  after a few challenges. Now why is that?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 15, 2014)

Crazyface said:



			One thing that always happens is that the girls always end up with more left than the boys and end up sending a few over to their side  after a few challenges. Now why is that?
		
Click to expand...


The teams always get mixed up after about 3 or 4 weeks and last year the first 3 to go where ladies


----------



## 6inchcup (Oct 15, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Love it wouldn't miss it for the world.
I have watched every episode from the start.
Karen Brady gets sexier every year.
		
Click to expand...

no she doesnt you just get older and less fussy.


----------



## drdel (Oct 15, 2014)

The whole thing just annoys me I'm afraid - Â£250grand to start a business that's make Sugar happy is a joke. He's going to do nowt so in a year the 'winner' will blow 100grand on 3 peoples wages, at least as much again on supplies, then you'd need premises, insurance etc, etc, etc and it would still be a micro setup.

Total dreamland - if he wanted to start the candidates in business the 'prize' needs to be Â£1mill. then we'd really see some fun !


----------



## gripitripit (Oct 15, 2014)

6inchcup said:



no she doesnt you just get older and less fussy.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::clap:


----------



## Vikingman (Oct 15, 2014)

vkurup said:



			The only thing funnier than the show is the follow up on BBC2 with Dara O..
		
Click to expand...

Am I the only one who struggles to understand a word Dara O says?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 15, 2014)

Candidates are pretty shocking right now


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 15, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Candidates are pretty shocking right now
		
Click to expand...

The whole bleedin program is shocking


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 15, 2014)

felipe and steven taking a back seat in that last episode.    


two shocking products.  one just feel over the line!  :rofl:


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 16, 2014)

The future looks bright.....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcDhGLjUWYo


----------



## CMAC (Oct 16, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			The future looks bright.....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcDhGLjUWYo



Click to expand...

3 years ago


Apprentice is excellent entertainment TV- really cant belive how deluded most of them are. There is a couple I would employ from this bunch though:smirk:


----------



## wrighty1874 (Oct 16, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I do watch it more than I ever want to. It never fails to amaze me how many first rate plonkers think they can sell!
		
Click to expand...

I don't watch reality tv.


----------



## freddielong (Oct 16, 2014)

I don't understand where they find so many horrible people


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 17, 2014)

CMAC said:



			3 years ago

Click to expand...

Yep. But posted just to show how thick some of them are


----------



## Rooter (Oct 17, 2014)

I applied for and got through a few stages of the very first series after watching the US version. Really glad i didn't get through now!! but i do love the program and still think i could smash it!


----------



## vkurup (Oct 17, 2014)

Rooter said:



			I applied for and got through a few stages of the very first series after watching the US version. Really glad i didn't get through now!! but i do love the program and still think i could smash it!
		
Click to expand...

Is that the first time you have applied for something and did not make it to the list...


----------



## CMAC (Oct 17, 2014)

Rooter said:



			I applied for and got through a few stages of the very first series after watching the US version. Really glad i didn't get through now!! but i do love the program and still think i could smash it!
		
Click to expand...

what are the various processes Scott- would be interesting to know.

I (and I suppose most of us) know people that would absolutely excel at the apprentice but thats not what the producers are looking for for ratings I would reckon.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 17, 2014)

CMAC said:



			what are the various processes Scott- would be interesting to know.

I (and I suppose most of us) know people that would absolutely excel at the apprentice but thats not what the producers are looking for for ratings I would reckon.
		
Click to expand...

First stage was single interviews with a researcher on London, this was in a classroom type setup with about 30 desks and 30 researchers!! if you passed this, you went on to a 2nd interview with a more senior researcher who was involved in the production. This day was quite surreal, even ten years ago it was very well subscribed, there had been a recent article in a broadsheet on the US version which created quite a stir.

They were very basic interviews, quite a lot of hypothetical questions thrown at you, what would you do in X scenario... a bit of back ground, how successful you had been, any disasters etc..

I got through these 2 stages, stage 3 was another day, a panel interview. similar questioning, but i didnt progress. I think i was not "in your face" enough, or outspoken enough if you will. I would have made boring TV by not being controversial, argumentative or disruptive, i would have just cracked on, which in hindsight was not what they were after!

Not sure where it went after that, but i do know back them you got interviewed by Sugar, Nick and marg as the final stage.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 22, 2014)

Think that was well worked out with those two going - clearly nowhere near good enough 

Fair play to Lindsay for making the choice herself


----------



## gripitripit (Oct 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Think that was well worked out with those two going - clearly nowhere near good enough 

Fair play to Lindsay for making the choice herself
		
Click to expand...

Raises the question how they got so far considering the process Rooter just mentioned.


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 23, 2014)

gripitripit said:



			Raises the question how they got so far considering the process Rooter just mentioned.
		
Click to expand...

Ive watched it from the first series and I'd say they were by far the worst 2 I've seen in any. 
  How on earth did they get through if the process to get there was that tough. 

It was as if they'd just pulled a couple off the street at the last minute because they were two short.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 23, 2014)

I enjoyed the early series when the candidates were sane.
I stopped watching when the candidates became deranged.

Just a joke now, quite a sad reflection on modern days.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 23, 2014)

gripitripit said:



			Raises the question how they got so far considering the process Rooter just mentioned.
		
Click to expand...

I said the exact same thing to Mrs Rooter last night!! how on earth did she blag her way to get on? or was it intended to have a couple of really weak ones with little experience with the aggressive sales types that would sniff blood from 200 miles and go for the kill for added "entertainment" ?


----------



## User62651 (Oct 23, 2014)

I know its all a bit of nonsense but it does make good tv. Best part is near the series end when Sugar gets his business advisors to interview/grill these contestants, shows them up for how naive and green they really are, nice seeing them squirm.

Predicting a winner I reckon the Irish woman who was the losing PM last night will win - well mannered, reasoned and calm in a crisis.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 23, 2014)

Fair play to Lindsey for more or less putting her hands up and saying ''I'm fired''. Â£12 sales is unforgivable. 

Nurun was completely cringe worthy yet again. The woman can barely get her words out. Felt sorry for her in the end. Still unbelievably deluded right till the bitter end.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm a fan - a great laugh.  As a TV reviewer recently wrote - there's just no point in Ricky Gervais doing a film of The Office as The Apprentice has got there first with every excruciating and hilarious situation and dialogue possible.  

I thought the Lindsey lass was brave for bowing out last night - admitting she just wasn't up to it.  In itself that was all a bit difficult to watch as she was clearly very upset at recognising her own failings/shortcomings for the Apprentice setup. But understanding and admitting your weaknesses is a good thing IMO and I'm sure she'll be the better for it.  As for the rest...next week please.

Aside - my lad went for an interview for a pretty much telephone based marketing sales job a couple of months back - his first job since graduating and nothing to do with his degree. He got offered a job at 13k salary or estimated Â£18k commission based (didn't take it).  Point is he has recognised one of the bloke Apprentoids from his interview process (my lad hasn't told me which bloke it was) as the guy was also going for the same job - so he clearly didn't get that far in the program.  Quite a lowering of his sights I'd say.


----------



## CMAC (Oct 23, 2014)

maxfli65 said:



			I know its all a bit of nonsense but it does make good tv. Best part is near the series end when Sugar gets his business advisors to interview/grill these contestants, shows them up for how naive and green they really are, nice seeing them squirm.

Predicting a winner I reckon the Irish woman who was the losing PM last night will win - well mannered, reasoned and calm in a crisis.
		
Click to expand...

and she's pretty hot to boot!


----------



## Rooter (Oct 23, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Aside - my lad went for an interview for a pretty much telephone based marketing sales job a couple of months back - his first job since graduating and nothing to do with his degree. He got offered a job at 13k salary or estimated Â£18k commission based (didn't take it).  Point is he has recognised one of the bloke Apprentoids from his interview process (my lad hasn't told me which bloke it was) as the guy was also going for the same job - so he clearly didn't get that far in the program.  Quite a lowering of his sights I'd say.
		
Click to expand...

I see one of the girls from a few years ago regularly at IT events, she works for Microsoft selling renewals. She was in the final 4 i think..


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 23, 2014)

CMAC said:



			and she's pretty hot to boot!
		
Click to expand...

She is - and the Irish lasses do generally tend to be - but I also think they tend to know it as well.


----------



## Wabinez (Oct 23, 2014)

CMAC said:



			and she's pretty hot to boot!
		
Click to expand...

I thought that as well...but then the eyes.  She seems to have one eye looking at you, and one eye looking past you.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Think that was well worked out with those two going - clearly nowhere near good enough 

Fair play to Lindsay for making the choice herself
		
Click to expand...

What was a swimming instructor doing there to start with? Out of her depth and either poor placement by the BBC at selection, she told some porkies at interview or we're finally getting to the bottom of the barrel


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 23, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What was a swimming instructor doing there to start with? Out of her depth and either poor placement by the BBC at selection, she told some porkies at interview or we're finally getting to the bottom of the barrel
		
Click to expand...


Can a Swimming instructor not have a good idea for new business ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can a Swimming instructor not have a good idea for new business ?
		
Click to expand...

Clealry not as she's been fired already and arguably could have gone before.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can a Swimming instructor not have a good idea for new business ?
		
Click to expand...

no one was saying she couldn't. however, maybe the Apprentice was not the right show for her, dragons den may have been better. Apprentice is IMHO for battle hardened sales or at least business professionals.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 23, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Clealry not as she's been fired already and arguably could have gone before.
		
Click to expand...

She walked really.  I'm thinking she would literally have walked out of the programme if she could have, but I'm guessing that she was contractually required to stay for 'the firing' just to add that wee bit of human drama (suffering and humiliation on her part)


----------



## Rooter (Oct 23, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			(suffering and humiliation on her part)
		
Click to expand...

AKA Entertainment.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 23, 2014)

Rooter said:



			no one was saying she couldn't. however, maybe the Apprentice was not the right show for her, dragons den may have been better. Apprentice is IMHO for battle hardened sales or at least business professionals.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but don't believe anyone should be dismissed based on their job currently 

To suggest she shouldn't have been there in the first place is wrong 

Was it Tom the other year who has now gone on to earn a fortune with Sugar who was neither a salesman nor a business professional


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 23, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Apprentice is IMHO for battle hardened sales or at least business professionals.
		
Click to expand...

Though given the job my lad saw one of the current batch going for - I'm not so sure


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but don't believe anyone should be dismissed based on their job currently 

To suggest she shouldn't have been there in the first place is wrong 

Was it Tom the other year who has now gone on to earn a fortune with Sugar who was neither a salesman nor a business professional
		
Click to expand...

In my opinion she was by far the weakest candidate and as others have said had she had the chance I think she'd have gone of her own accord. Whether she should or shouldn't have been there (shouldn't in my opinion) is academic. A very poor candidate who was out of her comfort zone from day one.

As for the other guy I can't remember him or what he brought and if he has gone on then fair play to him. He must have something about him but it doesn't hide the fact that this lady didn't have the nous or the capability


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 23, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			In my opinion she was by far the weakest candidate and as others have said had she had the chance I think she'd have gone of her own accord. Whether she should or shouldn't have been there (shouldn't in my opinion) is academic. A very poor candidate who was out of her comfort zone from day one.

As for the other guy I can't remember him or what he brought and if he has gone on then fair play to him. He must have something about him but it doesn't hide the fact that this lady didn't have the nous or the capability
		
Click to expand...

Regardless none of that justifies your first statement  - "what was a swimming instructor doing there in the first place" 

Anyone can have a good business idea and anyone regardless of what job they do 

No one should be dismissed because of what they currently do and that's what that statement is doing


----------



## Birchy (Oct 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Regardless none of that justifies your first statement  - "what was a swimming instructor doing there in the first place" 

Anyone can have a good business idea and anyone regardless of what job they do 

No one should be dismissed because of what they currently do and that's what that statement is doing
		
Click to expand...

To be fair Phil what is somebody doing being a swimming instructor if they think they can cut it on the apprentice? Surely they could have made more of themselves away from the show if they were up to it? 

Seems weird to me as well to be honest.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but don't believe anyone should be dismissed based on their job currently 

To suggest she shouldn't have been there in the first place is wrong
		
Click to expand...

Taken from wikipedia: The Apprentice is a British reality television series in which a group of aspiring businessmen and women compete for the chance to work with the British business magnate Alan Sugar.

The key thing is, "Aspiring businessmen and woman". I am an aspiring golf pro, its never gonna happen. she only got through the process to be one of a couple of "Cannon fodder". OK she had a business idea, great, from what i saw, she had ZERO experience. She should not have been on the show.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 23, 2014)

Birchy said:



			To be fair Phil what is somebody doing being a swimming instructor if they think they can cut it on the apprentice? Surely they could have made more of themselves away from the show if they were up to it? 

Seems weird to me as well to be honest.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe she just couldn't get a break or finance to get her idea of the ground 

It's very hard these days to get businesses of the ground and running 

Maybe she really enjoyed her job but wanted a crack at moving on 

She would have impressed at one stage to get to the show 

Just don't think we should close of on people because of what they do as a job


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 23, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Taken from wikipedia: The Apprentice is a British reality television series in which a group of aspiring businessmen and women compete for the chance to work with the British business magnate Alan Sugar.

The key thing is, "Aspiring businessmen and woman". I am an aspiring golf pro, its never gonna happen. she only got through the process to be one of a couple of "Cannon fodder". OK she had a business idea, great, from what i saw, she had ZERO experience. She should not have been on the show.
		
Click to expand...

Again seen before on that show people with no experience and are aspiring business men or women do well 

Sugar takes punts on people - some work some don't 

Next time there will be someone with the same experience but will flourish 

And in fact she showed more integrity and honesty than most in there


----------



## SS2 (Oct 23, 2014)

The entire programme has several flaws:

The house phone goes at 5:30am and the message is "The cars will pick you up in 20 minutes". No way up to 20 people (some of whom are women and may take slightly longer...) are going to get up, fed, showered, dressed etc in 20 minutes. Not a chance.

If Sugar is such a good businessman, why does he "employ" someone who only ever picks up the phone and says "Lord Sugar will see you now"? Get an intercom or a door buzzer, for goodness sake.

It is frankly astonishing how many contestants over the years cannot perform very basic maths, like adding up 2 numbers.

Having said all that it does provide reasonable entertainment at the expense of the contestants.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 23, 2014)

http://www.razzamataz.co.uk/

These guys were on Dragons Den, poor nervous presentation, clueless about finance but as Phil said 'they had a good idea'.
Duncan spotted the potential and now they are nationally known.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Maybe she just couldn't get a break or finance to get her idea of the ground 

It's very hard these days to get businesses of the ground and running 

Maybe she really enjoyed her job but wanted a crack at moving on 

She would have impressed at one stage to get to the show 

Just don't think we should close of on people because of what they do as a job
		
Click to expand...

Surely nobody should get on off the back off 1 idea that hasn't got off the ground though? Surely they must have more to them than that? 

Well she must have clearly done a good blag on someone or they were short.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 23, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Surely nobody should get on off the back off 1 idea that hasn't got off the ground though? Surely they must have more to them than that? 

Well she must have clearly done a good blag on someone or they were short.
		
Click to expand...


All depends on that idea 

She might have seen very confident and ready during 1 to 1 interviews but then buckled when it came to the live shows - very successful businessmen or ladies have had shockers on the program as well as highly educated scholars


----------



## Birchy (Oct 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			All depends on that idea 

She might have seen very confident and ready during 1 to 1 interviews but then buckled when it came to the live shows - very successful businessmen or ladies have had shockers on the program as well as highly educated scholars
		
Click to expand...

I find it difficult to believe that there wasn't anybody more suitable. All she had was an idea, ive got one of them maybe they should put me on 

No experience.
No prior business skills.
Not a highly educated scholar etc.
Clueless in the real world

If the person picking people to go on the show fell for the guff she threw at them then surely Mr Sugar needs fire that person as well


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Oct 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			She would have impressed at one stage to get to the show
		
Click to expand...

I disagree with this. They clearly have foregone the point where they look for talented individuals, and look instead for the most interesting ones for TV. It's Big Brother in suits.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Maybe she just couldn't get a break or finance to get her idea of the ground 

It's very hard these days to get businesses of the ground and running 

Maybe she really enjoyed her job but wanted a crack at moving on 

She would have impressed at one stage to get to the show 

Just don't think we should close of on people because of what they do as a job
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely with you on this LP.  Whilst those on the show love talking up what they can do; have done; experience etc - the tasks they are required to do actually don't really require them to have much, if any, previous experience of it.  

Rarely, it seems, does anyone proclaiming a task to be 'right up their street' actually make that much of a difference through using that experience.  In truth I suspect that their expertise or previous experience is actually more of a hinderance as it steers their thinking down a particular route at the exclusion of 'better' or more lateral thinking from themselves and others.  I can well imagine how our swimming instructor would have interviewed successfully - and in truth she might well have been overwhelmed and ultimately stuffed by the linear and dominant thinking of the others.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And in fact she showed more integrity and honesty than most in there
		
Click to expand...

:thup:

And as for Nurun - I found her just a bit spooky and frightening with her rather weird facial expressions of surprise, curiosity and barely suppressed anger


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 23, 2014)

I think one of the shows flaws is that many of the candidates are generally sales based.

I have always been a firm believer of the Lord Hanson train of thought........'any fool can sell, sales staff are 10 a penny, but wise buyers are thin on the ground'.

That is why I enjoy the 'market stall' episode, it generally sorts the wheat from the chaff.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 23, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I think one of the shows flaws is that many of the candidates are generally sales based.
		
Click to expand...

Sales based, they all all act like a bunch of numpties, I wouldn't entertain any of them trying to sell me something!


----------



## CMAC (Oct 23, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I think one of the shows flaws is that many of the candidates are generally sales based.

I have always been a firm believer of the Lord Hanson train of thought........*'any fool can sell, sales staff are 10 a penny*, but wise buyers are thin on the ground'.

That is why I enjoy the 'market stall' episode, it generally sorts the wheat from the chaff.
		
Click to expand...

disagree! any fool can _try_ and sell, and any numpty can sell tenners for a fiver but good 'listening' sales people are hard to get.

The "I can sell anything to anyone" market trader guy on the show is coming across as one of the worst salespeople in attitude and figures


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 23, 2014)

The reason why they lost last night was because of the "sales" person and his flogging and Fire sale stuff


----------



## fundy (Oct 23, 2014)

Rooter said:



			no one was saying she couldn't. however, maybe the Apprentice was not the right show for her, dragons den may have been better. *Apprentice is IMHO for battle hardened sales or at least business professionals*.
		
Click to expand...

come on Scott, better bait needed surely. The show is for wannabe celebrities and young supposedly trendy people who think they know what they are talking about but actually just blag their way through most things. Nearly all of them would die on their feet if put into a proper business scenario


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 23, 2014)

fundy said:



			come on Scott, better bait needed surely. The show is for wannabe celebrities and young supposedly trendy people who think they know what they are talking about but actually just blag their way through most things. Nearly all of them would die on their feet if put into a proper business scenario
		
Click to expand...

I like the Big Brother in suits analogy. As Marillion once said... "all the best freaks are here" At the end of the day I personally think Sugar knows who he wants from a very early stage and it's all game playing until the end. There is always the big interview stage and review of the CV when we get to the final few with business experts and it must have been done in the processing stage to select the candidates even if it hasn't gone into as much detail. I doubt very much that Sugar would risk that amount of money of someone based solely on a performance week by week on a TV shoe made for entertainmetnt


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 24, 2014)

Wabinez said:



			She seems to have one eye looking at you, and one eye looking past you.
		
Click to expand...

Is she related to Ian Poulter by any chance???


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 24, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I think one of the shows flaws is that many of the candidates are generally sales based.

I have always been a firm believer of the Lord Hanson train of thought........'any fool can sell, sales staff are 10 a penny, but wise buyers are thin on the ground'.

That is why I enjoy the 'market stall' episode, it generally sorts the wheat from the chaff.
		
Click to expand...




CMAC said:



			disagree! any fool can _try_ and sell, and any numpty can sell tenners for a fiver but good 'listening' sales people are hard to get.

The "I can sell anything to anyone" market trader guy on the show is coming across as one of the worst salespeople in attitude and figures
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure that anyone can sell me anything, because if I've got to the stage of going to buy something I've already sold myself on the fact that I want it.  However the sales person I meet can quite often easily convince me to buy the item elsewhere by their attitude; I'd definitely agree that good listening sales people are hard to get.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 24, 2014)

fundy said:



			come on Scott, better bait needed surely. The show is for wannabe celebrities and young supposedly trendy people who think they know what they are talking about but actually just blag their way through most things. Nearly all of them would die on their feet if put into a proper business scenario
		
Click to expand...

No you are correct, if it was not a televised circus, my comment would have been correct. In the early days of the show, (ie the first maybe 3 years) my statement was correct, it is now however as you say entertainment filled with Z list wannabee's.

I still watch it though for the cringe! love the cringe!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 24, 2014)

Rooter said:



			I still watch it though for the cringe! love the cringe!
		
Click to expand...

I do also - but I felt a bit uncomfortable for the Lindsey lass in the Boardroom this week - that was - rarely I think for the programme - emotionally truthful.


----------



## CMAC (Oct 24, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I do also - but I felt a bit uncomfortable for the Lindsey lass in the Boardroom this week - that was - rarely I think for the programme - emotionally truthful.
		
Click to expand...

and Sugar picked up on that also with his "*with regret*, you're fired"


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 24, 2014)

"I can sell ice to the Eskimos''


Good, get out. If I am in business I want repeat sales. Not a one off con.


----------



## CMAC (Oct 24, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I like the Big Brother in suits analogy. As Marillion once said... "all the best freaks are here" At the end of the day I personally think Sugar knows who he wants from a very early stage and it's all game playing until the end. There is always the big interview stage and review of the CV when we get to the final few with business experts and it must have been done in the processing stage to select the candidates even if it hasn't gone into as much detail. I doubt very much that Sugar would risk that amount of money of someone based solely on a performance week by week on a TV *shoe* made for entertainmetnt
		
Click to expand...

you think about them constantly dont ya!:ears:


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 24, 2014)

I absolutely love the apprentice you get some amazing characters.
However once the trash and the fame seekers are out there are some great business brains
amongst them.
Nick Hewer was on BBBC breakfast the other day saying that Lord Sugar had started up four
businesses since the format was changed and there all making money.
Also Lord Sugar sees there business idea and im sure he has some sort of idea who will go
far and who will be leaving early,at the end of the day hes in it to make money because greed
breeds greed.
I read a story once in a Zig Zigler book that in America 7 or so billionaires died in or around
the year 2000 and when they died they were all still trying to make money.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 24, 2014)

CMAC said:



			and Sugar picked up on that also with his "*with regret*, you're fired"
		
Click to expand...

yes he did didn't he - and I think his general demeanor and words of criticism before firing her were kinder and much less damning than normal.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 3, 2014)

A triple firing last week - get in there! And oooh - the grovelling by Ella Jade - cringe


----------



## Rooter (Nov 3, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			A triple firing last week - get in there! And oooh - the grovelling by Ella Jade - cringe 

Click to expand...

Oh god i know, i had an ex like that many years ago. get some self respect love!


----------



## vkurup (Nov 3, 2014)

For those who thought that a team named 'Decadence' was a bad idea...  Came across this in kent last weekend.. 





If he loses his way then I wont blame him..


----------



## Shaunmg (Nov 4, 2014)

Love it, got in on series link in case I miss any. Also love the BBC2 follow up. Wife and I have a good laugh and I always stand to my feet as Lord sugar walks into the room.

You have to view it for what it is, a well constructed and well edited comedy show.  The candidates are surely  selected for their idiot potential and entertainment value and certainly not for their business prowess. I love when they thank Lord sugar for firing them


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 4, 2014)

Shaunmg said:



			Love it, got in on series link in case I miss any. Also love the BBC2 follow up. Wife and I have a good laugh and I always stand to my feet as Lord sugar walks into the room.

You have to view it for what it is, a well constructed and well edited comedy show.  The candidates are surely  selected for their idiot potential and entertainment value and certainly not for their business prowess. I love when they thank Lord sugar for firing them
		
Click to expand...

As a TV reviewer said about it a few weeks ago - no point in Ricky Gervais doing a film of The Office as The Apprentice has already delivered and continues to deliver all the very best comedy, cringe moments and sayings he could ever even dream of coming up with.  Sorry Ricky but LorAlan has knicked your sweeties on that one I'm afraid.  

My wife thinks it's just rubbish - thing is she watches it as if it and they are serious.


----------



## CMAC (Nov 4, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			As a TV reviewer said about it a few weeks ago - no point in Ricky Gervais doing a film of The Office as The Apprentice has already delivered and continues to deliver all the very best comedy, cringe moments and sayings he could ever even dream of coming up with.  Sorry Ricky but LorAlan has knicked your sweeties on that one I'm afraid.  

My wife thinks it's just rubbish - *thing is she watches it as if it and they are serious*.
		
Click to expand...

they're not actors and they are deadly serious about starting a business with LS as a partner and Â£250k. I'd start a business tomorrow if he was my BP without the 250K. His name will open many doors


----------

